# FFF....Let's talk turkey and stuff....ing....



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 18, 2011)

I am making up my grocery list for Thanksgiving dinner. I am interested in how others cook their turkey. Does a fresh turkey taste better than a frozen one? Anybody brine their turkey? I bet some of you do the fryer thang.
I have about 10 people coming for dinner. I usually do the traditional turkey, sausage stuffing, homemake cranberry relish, candied yams, a "baked" mashed potato dish with cream cheese, slow cooker cheesy cauliflower, tossed salad and homemade pumpkin pies and some other odds and ends..... Nobody every goes home hungry.
Any secret recipes you guyz and galz wanna share?  hh: 
What's your favorite part of the Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 18, 2011)

We've done the "fryer thang" maybe 30 - 40 times & if it didn't take so 
DAMN long to clean the 22 qt pot, I'd do it again this year. 
We inject em & teriyaki is great in a fried bird!
But, MY favorite part is Mama Mabel's Sweet Potato Pie. The recipe was given to 
me about 15 years ago, by a woman who was originally from Georgia, but worked 
with me in New York, 
The Recipe (verbatim):


*Mama Mabelâ€™s Sweet Potato Pie

1-1/2  Cups cooked, mashed sweet potatoes
1  Stick butter
1-1/2  Cups sugar
1  Teaspoon cinnamon
1  Teaspoon nutmeg
1/8  Teaspoon allspice
Â½  Teaspoon salt
1  Teaspoon vanilla
2  Eggs, well beaten
1  Cup (8 oz.) evaporated milk
1  9 inch deep dish pie shell

Well, Chile, first off, let me tell you that it was mighty hard havinâ€™ to write down my Sweet Potato Pie recipe. You see, Iâ€™m used to cookinâ€™ by vibration. Havenâ€™t used a measurinâ€™ cup for yearsâ€”if ever at all. Now when you buy your sweet potatoes, donâ€™t get them too big. They wonâ€™t boil quite right. Get you some medium-sized ones. Now, get out your big pot and boil your potatoes. While theyâ€™re boilinâ€™, get your oven started. Set it to about 350. Also, get out your mixinâ€™ bowl soâ€™s itâ€™ll be ready when comes time to put your spices together. Now, while your potatoes are boilinâ€™, pick out a nice tune or so to sing. If you canâ€™t sing, hum. Singinâ€™ and bakinâ€™ go together rather nicely. Gives you your rhythm, and thatâ€™s important to bakinâ€™, I sings â€œWeâ€™ll Understand it Better By and By,â€ and â€œHow I Got Over.â€ These two good ole gospel tunes works well for me, but you find what works for you. Now, when your potatoes are finished, run â€˜em under some cold water for a spell soâ€™s you can peel â€˜em without gettingâ€™ burnt, but donâ€™t let â€˜em get cold â€˜cause you want your potatoes to melt your butter for you (but that comes later on). So, just cool â€˜em enough soâ€™s you can peel â€˜em. Now, put the potatoes in your bowl, and mash â€˜em up real good, now, â€˜cause you donâ€™t want no stringy pie. Next, take your butter and put it in your potatoes, and mix that til it melts. Then take all your sugar and spice ingredients and blend em together in one of your little bowls. Last, add your vanilla in with the spices, then add that to the potatoes. Now, beat your eggs real well. (You can start singinâ€™ that tune of youâ€™re a little louder, â€˜cause youâ€™re almost finished!) Put your eggs in with all the rest of the stuff. Finally, take your evaporated milk and start adding it - a little at a time â€“ to your potato mixture. Keep an eye on it, â€˜cause you donâ€™t want it to get too juicy. If you feel the need to add a bit more, go ahead, but be careful, now. Remember, you donâ€™t want it too juicy. Now pour your mixture into your pie shell, and set your pie in your oven. I usually let mine bake about 35 minutes, or so, keepinâ€™ an eye on it, of course. (After you get to be an ole hand at this â€“ like me â€“ you wonâ€™t be needinâ€™ to do no clock watchinâ€™and recipes and all that kind of stuff. Itâ€™ll just come to you.) Genâ€™rally, I starts cleaninâ€™ up my kitchen about now, and singinâ€™ up a storm, wakinâ€™ up everybody whoâ€™s sleepinâ€™. You see I likes to do my bakinâ€™ early in the morninâ€™. Then I sits down and rests my feets for a spell. (I canâ€™t stands on â€˜em for too long, nowadays, gettingâ€™ old I guess.)
Well, baby, I hears the phone a-ringinâ€™, soâ€™s I got to go now. Sure hope your pies turn out right!
*


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 18, 2011)

Gotta have the green bean casserole


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2011)

My favorite part this year is an email to my neighbor asking when dinner will be ready.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 18, 2011)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Gotta have the green bean casserole



I made that one year hoss....and nobody liked it.... :long:

Daksy....that sounds like a slammin recipe...I may make it...


----------



## Jags (Nov 18, 2011)

Unless you are gonna boil it in oil, brine that bird.  If you DO brine it, leave the stuffing out of it.  It can make the stuffing salty.

I personally love to smoke the birds, but a good ole roasted turkey out of the oven is just fine, if done right.

Edit: and my favorite part of the meal is the turkey sammich later on or the next day.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 18, 2011)

Brine it overnight. Cut up a stick of butter and slide the pats under the skin, and rub in a spice mixture, like Emeril's Essence, under the skin as well. The drippings make awesome gravy.  I used to use a bag, but now I use a roaster. Frees up the oven for other stuff.


----------



## Dix (Nov 19, 2011)

The Dixette & I are sharing the duties this year, I've got the bird, stuffing, & pies. She's got the cook top stuff

The oven roasted turkey will be from the local supermarket (special this week$.29 per pound, I'm buying 2, 1 is going right into the freezer). Bread/sausage stuffing, gravy, veggies, pies.

An extra day off after 2 weeks straight will be my reward


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2011)

I like Thanksgiving dinner at the neighbor's. Nobody but me likes dark meat so I come home to a clean kitchen with a weeks worth of sandwich makins.  :cheese:


----------



## Dix (Nov 19, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I like Thanksgiving dinner at the neighbor's. Nobody but me likes dark meat so I come home to a clean kitchen with a weeks worth of sandwich makins.  :cheese:



I'm liking the day at home, and my "Jewish Cowgirl" daughter (Erin's gal pals from HS that are still tight) coming for dinner. 3 to cook for. Easy Peasy. Beats slaving for 25, like I have the past few years. Quality time with the Murph, ain't nothing better


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> I'm liking the day at home, and my "Jewish Cowgirl" daughter (Erin's gal pals from HS that are still tight) coming for dinner. 3 to cook for. Easy Peasy. Beats slaving for 25, like I have the past few years. Quality time with the Murph, ain't nothing better



And a little extra shot of oats for Matisse and The Dixie Eyed Hustle. In fact a little after meal ride would be good for them, you and da ladies. Done it many a time down in Texas on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dix (Nov 19, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna head out there in the AM. Only buying 10 pound birds, after all  Matisse is not rideable, _yet_. And I haven't sat on Dix in 2 years, sad, I know. The good part is that it won't be a rodeo when I get on. Best mare in the world, Da Dix is  Making plans to start working her again, if even on  a longe line in a round pen 

AM Thanksgiving rides were a tradition. They need to come back.


----------



## agartner (Nov 19, 2011)

I do the brine thing.  Basically, I follow the "Alton" method.  (Search Alton Brown Turkey, or just check Food Network for "Good Eats", they play the episode to death this time of year).

Basically, plain old salt water brine, use a cooler and lots and lots of ice.   Don't want that bird gettin warm and growing nasties and whatnot.  Alton sticks all sorts of different flavorings in the brine, but I'm too lazy for that  Let her sit overnight.  

Probe the breast (god, I do love sayin that) with a digital thermometer and stick some aromatics into the cavity (Even that sounds bad..I'm goin to hell).  apples, onions, carrots...whatever, loosely packed.  (No, we don't "stuff the bird with stovetop stuffing"....that just be bad mojo)

Oven, by the way is coming up to 500 degrees.  Yup.  500.  Bird goes in for about 15 to 20 minutes - and yes it'll start hissin and spittin....pull it back out, drop the oven to 350 or so, cover the breast with some aluminum foil (it should be nicely browned, if it still looks pekid, leave the aluminum foil off for about an hour), and let 'er roll until 161 to 165 (Recipe says 161, I go to 165 to 168).  Out she comes, cover it up nice, and let it rest about 15 to 20 minutes while you stovetop all the rest of the goodies.

Favorite part of Thanksgiving?  When the in-laws leave.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 19, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I like Thanksgiving dinner at the neighbor's. Nobody but me likes dark meat so I come home to a clean kitchen with a weeks worth of sandwich makins.  :cheese:



Better watch out!  I'm coming up to your side of town, and that's my favorite part of the turkey.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Bob Evans is still open for breakfast. Hasn't moved.   Two over easy and a drumstick ain't bad. I'll bring the drumstick.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 19, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I am making up my grocery list for Thanksgiving dinner. I am interested in how others cook their turkey. Does a fresh turkey taste better than a frozen one? Anybody brine their turkey? I bet some of you do the fryer thang.
> I have about 10 people coming for dinner. I usually do the traditional turkey, sausage stuffing, homemake cranberry relish, candied yams, a "baked" mashed potato dish with cream cheese, slow cooker cheesy cauliflower, tossed salad and homemade pumpkin pies and some other odds and ends..... Nobody every goes home hungry.
> Any secret recipes you guyz and galz wanna share?  hh:
> What's your favorite part of the Thanksgiving dinner?



My wife and I have had fantastic luck with the free Giant turkeys you get when you accumulate enough points. Lots of flavor and juicy.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 19, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> I am making up my grocery list for Thanksgiving dinner. I am interested in how others cook their turkey. Does a fresh turkey taste better than a frozen one? Anybody brine their turkey? I bet some of you do the fryer thang.
> I have about 10 people coming for dinner. I usually do the traditional turkey, sausage stuffing, homemake cranberry relish, candied yams, a "baked" mashed potato dish with cream cheese, slow cooker cheesy cauliflower, tossed salad and homemade pumpkin pies and some other odds and ends..... Nobody every goes home hungry.
> Any secret recipes you guyz and galz wanna share?  hh:
> What's your favorite part of the Thanksgiving dinner?





The Italian Stuffing is great.  :cheese: 


zap


----------



## Mr. Brownstone (Nov 19, 2011)

Cooking the bird in the oven, for me, was very problematic on my first try.  Especially when you have 25 hungry family members for Thanksgiving.  I resorted to the gas grill with smoking wood chips for the subsequent Thanksgiving events.  15# bird + 3-1/2 hrs = Perfect.  Mother in law would always bring an oven cooked bird of the same weight to feed the masses.  My Dad just got a turkey fryer as a gift, and we gave it a test drive a few weeks ago.  YES!  So this year, we go for smoked turkey, on the grill.  Deep fried Turkey.  The oven is free for heating up the sides that the relatives bring.  I get to drink beer with the boys and get the turkey's done outside, with hopefully minimal female interruption!
Yes, I do brine the turkey that goes on the grill.  Overnight, with lots of water, salt, apple cider, spices.  I don't think it matters.  We did the injection thing with the "test drive" fried turkey.  It was awesome.  If you like fried chicken, you'll like fried turkey.  Fried turkey provides the best wings and legs of any turkey you've ever had.
Most importantly, drink beer and have fun.  It only comes once a year!


----------



## HollowHill (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm trying an Indian Thanksgiving this year - East Indian, that is.  Indian-spiced Turkey Breast, Panch Phoron Potatoes, Creamy Peas, Naan Bread, Indian Stuffing, Chai-spiced Caramel Fondue for dessert.  Mom is making Sweet Potatoes, Mashed Potato Casserole (younger son insists on this), and Pumpkin Pie (daughter-in-law insists on this).  My dad made the best smoked turkey in his Big Green Egg, but I have been scrambling to come up with a T'day tradition since he passed.  Will be daughter-in-law's first T'day with us, she's a smart girl, have a feeling she will start to get an inkling as to how many short of a six-pack this family is  :smirk:


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 19, 2011)

We started making butternut squash soup to bring to dinner last year.  It went over pretty well and was delicious.  Less cheese and crackers before dinner.  Why fill up on the apps when a fantastic meal is about to be had?   


http://www.garden.org/celebratingtheseasons/?page=butternut-squash



+1 on the green bean casserole.  It is fantastic, with the crunchy onion rings on top.

edit:  pecan pie for dessert.


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 19, 2011)

TGD morning finds Lady BK up at 6 AM to start the bird.  Always a fresh turkey, usually a premium brand (it's one day out of 365).  Biggest one we can get, usually up around 25 pounds.

She uses Mama BK's stuffing recipe from half a century back:

1 large onion and three celery stalks, chopped and sautÃ©ed in a stick of butter
3 large potatoes, boiled and mashed
2 pounds dense stuffing bread (pulled apart, not cut into cubes)
2 eggs
salt and pepper to taste 
Bell's seasoning to taste

Simple basic recipe that lends itself well to adding roasted chestnuts, giblets, sausage, cranberries, etc.  The mashed potatoes get added until the right consistency is achieved, and help to bind the ingredients together.  We like a dense stuffing that holds up to cutting with a knife for sandwiches later.  

She stuffs the bird to capacity, then inserts several sage leaves from our garden under the skin.  Looks pretty and makes a real nice tasting breast.  In the meantime, I'm out in the garden collecting a big colander of the sweetest brussels sprouts from the garden.  A few years I've had to bring a shovel to get at them.  A snow shovel, that is.

The BK family Turkey Day extravaganza begins:

Fresh seasonal fruit 
Nuts, dates, figs, and fig rolls
Celery w/cream cheese 
Black, green and oil-cured olives 
Bread'n'butter pickles, dill pickles, and sweet gherkins
Fresh cranberry and orange relish, and cranberry jelly
Pickled beets from the garden
Mashed rutabaga
Mashed Maine potatoes
Baked Idaho potatoes
Baked white sweet potatoes
Braised brussels sprouts
Butternut and acorn squash
That green bean thing, except I buy fresh green beans and french-cut them myself (why simplify if you don't have to)
Candied carrots from the garden
Peas
Scalloped corn
Scalloped oysters (when my FIL was still alive)

Da bird, of course... and about half a gallon of gravy

Then dessert...

Apple, pecan, pumpkin, chocolate cream, lemon meringue, and mincemeat pies (can never have too much pie)
I am the world's best pie crust maker  ;-) 

Several bottles of Pellegrino with lemon slices
Cranberry juice
Several bottles of good Oregon Pinot (always plenty leftover, but a sin to run out)
4-5 single-malts (for variety, more or less as the budget allows)
2-3 bourbons (budget always allows)
Organic Sumatra coffee - roasted Viennese-style, fresh ground, and brewed strong
Humidor full of cigars

Brand new bottle of Gavascon sitting by the recliner.

Then there is the procession of meals spawned by having a 25 pound turkey.

Besides cold turkey sandwiches every day for lunch:

Day 2 - leftovers
Day 3 - leftovers (break turkey carcass apart and make soup stock)
Day 4 - hot turkey sandwiches 
Day 5 - creamed turkey and peas on homemade biscuits
Day 6 - turkey chow mein
Day 7 - turkey soup

Getting a new house, so we won't be doing Thanksgiving dinner here this year.  Everything will be packed.  Going to my DIL's aunt and uncle's house.  All I have to do is bring the Pinot and the pies.

I could get used to that.


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 19, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Green bean casserole is Lutheran food, we even have a song about it.    :cheese: 

Honey baked ham for us this Thanksgiving, nothing gets stuffed but us.  For about 4 days.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Nov 19, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> ~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Missing out again because we are taking the megabus--  http://us.megabus.com/default.aspx


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 19, 2011)

Now that sounds like the way to travel.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 20, 2011)

Wife and I always do the B & B . . . bake and baste . . . we have yet to eat dry turkey . . . and we love stuffing it with sausage stuffing.

Family favorite is banana bread . . . probably some dumb Maine tradition, but it seems as though almost every Maine home I've ever been to for Thanksgiving they have banana bread . . . for some reason it never seems like Thanksgiving for me without banana bread . . . then again for a long time it seemed weird to eat banana bread when it wasn't Thanksgiving.

This year my wife has to work so I'm solo . . . thought about just spending the day cutting wood, but a few of my other loser friends who have spouses working all or part of the day thought we might get together for lunch at Dysarts Truck Stop (sounds much worse than it is . . . actually they serve wicked good food).


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 20, 2011)

Fabulous and inspiring thread.  I am salivating.  And the sandwich I had planned for dinner just got upgraded to a meal, even though it's just me this evening.  

Thanksgiving just sneaked up on me this year, and I have done zero prep.  But now I'm looking forward to getting a little nutty.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 20, 2011)

I 'm not a fan of the "X2" comment, but in this instance I have no choice. X2 on wicked good grub at Dysart's, don't fergit the bread puddin'


----------



## jeromehdmc (Nov 20, 2011)

I have to ask, does anyone make oyster dressing? My wife thinks it's an abomination.  For as long as I remember we've always had oyster dressing. This wouldn't be totally unusual but I grew up in Northeast Kansas about as far away from any oysters as you can be.....well there is the mountain ones but not for dressing. Anyone out there like it?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2011)

jeromehdmc said:
			
		

> I have to ask, does anyone make oyster dressing? My wife thinks it's an abomination.



Give your wife a high five for me.


----------



## Fod01 (Nov 20, 2011)

Brining the free bird... making the green bean casserole, along with turnips, potatoes, chestnut stuffing, stuffed mushrooms, and a mushroom chowder.

Cooking for 12 this year.  I was a short order cook 30 yrs ago (wow), so no problem, just GET OUT OF MY KITCHEN!
Mom will be making the salad with the 'no measurement' ingredients... some vinegar, some real good olive oil, salt and pepper.
Yeah - the best meal is the next day...on a roll.

Enjoy everybody


Gabe


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 20, 2011)

Gettin an early start on the dinner. Travelling to Dine with Susan's Mom in North Adams, Mass.
on Thursday...Got 2 of Mama Mabel's 9" Sweet Potato pies in Graham Cracker crusts in the oven 
as I type, along with 10 of those little Mini Keebler Graham Cracker crusts & 1 more 9 & 2 more 
minis to follow...There's the bell! First round's done...& Here they are!


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 21, 2011)

I just drooled on my keyboard.


----------



## Dix (Nov 21, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> I just drooled on my keyboard.



*hands ya some paper towels*


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 21, 2011)

Gonna try doing the bird French Farmhouse style. Figure about 60 cloves of garlic should do it. Clapshot(but I add parsnips also). The Dragon Lady makes a baked bean dish with about 5 different kinds of beans and I will probably make a cabbage casserole.  We do have to be aware of open flames latter! :lol: 

Gary


----------



## lammi66 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have fried 'em. smoked 'em, brined 'em, grilled 'em and roasted 'em in the oven. My favorite is probably deep fried, however I love turkey anyway, but dry! If presentation is not paramount when roasting, make sure you cook them breast down!! Yes contrarian to everything you know about roasting a bird. The dark meat has the most flavor and is the most moist. It really keeps the breast more juicy when the drippings from the dark meat falls down into the breast. I usually use a bag, but not critical. Even when smoking or grilling a bird I always cook it breast down. Try it, you will not be disappointed. HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 21, 2011)

Looking good Daksy...don't you just love those lil graham cracker shells? I use them when I make desserts to take in to work.

This year I decided to go with a fresh turkey...my meat guy talked me into it. I have never had one. I know I know....some say there is no difference in the taste....but...
Some of us just have to learn some things for ourselves now....eh? :smirk:


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 21, 2011)

Hit rewind to last year: up at 5 a.m. with my head in the oven replacing the igniter element (thanks to advice from the diy forum), and then on to the day.  So far igniter is working fine, but should put a new oven light bulb on my shopping list. 

Have a menu that will be a balance between the do-it-in-my-sleep tried-and-true Thanksgiving recipes, and a few ideas from this thread just to shake things up a bit.  This weekend will probably see me taking on a few more house-repair projects, so I want to a) keep it simple and b) have lots of leftovers so that I don't spend much of the rest of the weekend in the kitchen.  On the ambition list for the weekend: install a pressure tank (we shall see--may rethink this) and trim out the 6" vent that is a gaping hole in my ceiling.  Last year I installed a new florescent light fixture, and trimmed it out with some oak that turned out to be too small to trim the hearth.  Found a grill that would fit over the hole, now I just need to trim and install it. 

Here's the KISS menu: 
Butternut squash soup
Veggie tray (including celery w/cream cheese) 
Turkey (try brining)
Stuffing--I always make this as a side dish, but this year I'll try adding the mashed potatoes--sounds good that way!)
Mashed potatoes and gravy
Cranberry relish
Sweet potatoes
Green bean casserole
Pumpkin pie
Apple pie
Banana bread
Vanilla ice cream

DS's father is invited here for Thanksgiving dinner.  It seems to mean a lot to the kids that we can be civil enough to celebrate holidays as a family.  He proposed instead that since we had an invitation from an old friend of mine who has maintained more of a friendship with him since he and I separated, that instead of going over to her house, we invite her and her friends out to dinner at my place, and then go over to her house for dessert. 
After careful consideration, I am declining the opportunity to spend my holiday feeling that uncomfortable.  Should be interesting to see how this plays out.  This might be just the boy and me.  I'd be okay with that, but I think that will hurt my son.  We don't have tv reception here, and I know he'd like to watch football on T'day, but can't think how to help him with that.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 21, 2011)

We have a bit of a challenge here.... My family is mostly Italian and we season the crap out of everything (No such thing as too much garlic) - my wife's family is polish and consider pepper exotic.

At my moms house we've brined it for days, all kinds of seasonings, rubs etc. Homemade gravy, homemade assuage stuffing with real bread, homemeade cranberry sauce etc.   Wiles family would just throw the bird in the oven w/ salt and pepper and eat it with jar gravy and stovetop.

Welll... Compromise this year with everyone coming to our house (having twin infants earns us a ticket to demand everyone travel to our house for a while).  No brining, but we are going to do a good spice rub (The Mrs is reading a lot of Martha magazines lately for ideas). Im going to make my homemeade gravy. The moms (grandmas) will each make their version of stuffing. Plus mashed potatoes, my sisters sweet potato balls (sweet potato mashed, rolled around a marshmallow, rolled in brown sugar and double baked), roasted root vegetables, green bean caserole, brussle sprouts, cranberry sauce. Pumpkin rolls... and no and on.

Oh and a lot of booze.


We considered getting a fresh turkey this year from the turkey farm in town. But tose are almost $4 a pound!  Way to much with 10 people to feed and half the income. SO a grocery store special it will be...


----------



## woodchip (Nov 21, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Here's the KISS menu:
> Butternut squash soup
> Veggie tray (including celery w/cream cheese)
> Turkey (try brining)
> ...



Although I'm over the other side of the pond, I will join you all if I may, and cook a Thanksgiving dinner here in honour of you all!!

Plus that menu looks rather tasty, and I really want to eat some pumpkin pie  ;-)


----------



## woodchip (Nov 21, 2011)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best tasting part, it can almost be a bit gamey here if it's a Norfolk Black turkey....  ;-)


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 21, 2011)

Woodchip, we should be thanking your ancestors that came over here on the Mayflower and broke bread with the Native Americans, and of course the Native Americans that brought food to the pilgrims.  I hope my history is correct here.


----------



## woodmeister (Nov 22, 2011)

dollar for dollar it's tough to beat a butterball with sausage and apple stuffing.


----------



## Dix (Nov 22, 2011)

woodmeister said:
			
		

> dollar for dollar it's tough to beat a butterball with sausage and apple stuffing.



Sausage, apple, celery, onion, mushroom. Plus old dried home made bread, with the appropriate seasonings. Some in Da Bird, some outside in seperate baking dish.

Delish 

I'm being bold this year.. making my own cranberry sauce !


----------



## woodchip (Nov 22, 2011)

fishingpol said:
			
		

> Woodchip, we should be thanking your ancestors that came over here on the Mayflower and broke bread with the Native Americans, and of course the Native Americans that brought food to the pilgrims.  I hope my history is correct here.



Spot on, apart from the fact that my ancesters were the stupid ones that stayed behind.....  ;-)


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> fishingpol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, don't feel so bad . . . my ancestors ended up here in Maine and pretty much decided they didn't want to go any further west . . . only a little bit adventurous I suppose.


----------



## piejam (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

According to the Barefoot Contessa(Ina Garten) a Kosher Turkey since it's already salted..Personally I like to brine a fresh one. Since I'm lazy and serve a smaller crowd I use the old rotisserie. If you want to go really nuts fresh killed(too many pinheads to remove) my mother used to do it that way. Some people like using a capon, but I love my turkey..I live near a turkey farm so I usually go fresh. 

Gamma from reading the threads I know you are a talented cook so here goes..Mom would make a sausage stuffing that was great..She would render out breakfast sausage, saute onion, celery, hit of garlic..She then used unsalted saltine crackers 2 packs crushed, moisten with a stock made from the neck, gizzard etc..She just pan fried the stock meats but I roast mine..Add an egg, mix all ingredients together and voila ready for the oven..Seasoning, that's up to you parsley sage are great with this.. use some sage or italian sausage instead of breakfast works fine too..Never really used measurements just don't make it too loose when adding the stock to moisten the cracker meal. Sometimes dried cranberries are added..Anything goes..

Many ppl brine since it tenderizes the bird..a previous thread pointed to tvfn Alton Brown who's recipes have never failed me..To brine one takes many hours and need a lot of room in the frig so a kosher bird just may be a good short cut..

Your holiday diner sounds wonderful..It takes so long to prepare and oh my how fast it disappears!  I'm sure whatever you do will be delicious..drooling already-Good Luck


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 22, 2011)

Mrs. Flatbedford picked up the fresh turkey from our local farm yesterday. It was not cheap, about $4/lb but the one we had last year was very tasty. The biggest difference was that it had a smaller breast and bigger thighs. I guess because it actually walked around a bit and wasn't pumped full of hormones.

Here's my menu advice  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZb30xZjUZc


----------



## woodchip (Nov 22, 2011)

We often have Turkey at Christmas here. 

The family tradition is to bottle the sloe gin a couple of days before Christmas, and use the boozy sloes to fill the turkey. 

That makes it really moist, and the gin/sloe smell whilst cooking is sublime (sloes are small wild plums which grow in our hedgerows in Dorset). 

Not sure if it would work this early on, as sloes need 3 months soaking in gin to give the full flavor and color to the gin, but it's great at Christmas!

I like the idea of making stuffing using sausages, we make our own home made sausages here so piejam's recipe may well be the way to go...  ;-)


----------



## piejam (Nov 22, 2011)

Plums/Gin I know what I'll be doing for Xmas...This year I've decided to go it alone...Gonna debone &  stuff a turkey breast with a dried fruit kumquat and pig out!  Sure do like the recipe from across the pond, thanks woodchip..

Gamma forgot to mention we make an herb butter and use it under the skin of the turkey breast to keep moist..Some friends just top the bird with bacon for moisture . There are so many, many great suggestions here on this thread. The hardest part is to pick which one you'll use..Happy cooking...


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 22, 2011)

piejam said:
			
		

> Plums/Gin I know what I'll be doing for Xmas...This year I've decided to go it alone...Gonna debone &  stuff a turkey breast with a dried fruit kumquat and pig out!  Sure do like the recipe from across the pond, thanks woodchip..
> 
> Gamma forgot to mention we make an herb butter and use it under the skin of the turkey breast to keep moist..Some friends just top the bird with bacon for moisture . There are so many, many great suggestions here on this thread. The hardest part is to pick which one you'll use..Happy cooking...




Ohhh....I have used the herb butter Piejam....yes a good addition....thanks for the tips and kind words...
Have a great holiday Piejam.....


----------



## piejam (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Gamma you too! Gotta get your puttanesca sauce recipe unless you're like me..a little bit of this and that a pinch of whatever..lol


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 22, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> We often have Turkey at Christmas here.
> 
> The family tradition is to bottle the sloe gin a couple of days before Christmas, and use the boozy sloes to fill the turkey.



So that's what a "sloe gin fizz" is?


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 23, 2011)

All of these recipes sound great, but I think it is a lot simpler than you're making it. I just stuff some garlic, onions, and/or carrots into the turkey, sprinkle  liberally with whatever herbs I have, usually oregano, basil, thyme, salt, pepper, put some butter on top, and seal the bird into its pan with aluminum foil. I roast it at 350 to 450 for a long time, try to baste it a few times with the juice from the pan, and it always turns out great. Way too often I have to start with a mostly frozen turkey and it still turns out great. The only problem with a frozen turkey is that it is tough to remove the neck and liver(??) that they put into the body cavity when the bird is frozen solid.


----------



## Dix (Nov 23, 2011)

Pie, it felt really sad to drive by Miloski's on the way to work starting on Monday. No more turkeys running around  :smirk:


----------



## piejam (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Dixie,

Yep..but think how many happy families there will be..You can always go the the Verizon bldg on 25a(shoreham) or cr101(Yaphank-my old bldg) and get some wild ones..However think they would be tough..Used to come out the back door after a mid-nite run and find a whole rafter of them..The Yaphank bldg is a zoo...Lots of wild game since the rear of the bldg has a forest all the way back to the WM.Floyd Parkway!

Used to have to chase hunters because its illegal to  bring a firearms onto phone co property..Bows n Arrows ok though I think...Nothing like tellin a guy with a 22 in hand to get lost...lol....

Wonder how Gamma( or anyone else for that matter) is going to cook  da bird. Breast side up or down? cook legs separate from the rest? to stuff or not to stuff? If ya separate the legs you can debone and stuff them too....yum yum....Tried a marinade once with the legs on a grill(evoo, balsamic vinegar, garlic, rosemary and fresh ground pepper..) may have to get a cornished hen and try it out in the oven....hmmmmm-wouldn't want to ruin a whole damm big guy...not on a holiday anyway..

Look at it this way Dix at least those Tom's are feeding people..I was here when that horse farm barn caught fire in Manorville..Don't want to tell you what I saw..I cried for weeks on end....Oh well think I'm gonna play with a curried pumpkin soup w/creme fraiche dollup or maybe Italian wedding soup but make the meatballs with turkey sausage and ground turkey..I've done this..pretty good..Gamma got any good soup recipes???? Sorry to threadjack!-piejam


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 23, 2011)

Do the Italian wedding soup PJ   ....turkey will work well in the meatballs....I use some pecorino romano in the meatballs....as well as some shavings in the soup...some use spinach leaves...I use escarole...
I bake the turkey the traditional way....breast up.....I may try it breast down some time though...


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 24, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Do the Italian wedding soup PJ   ....turkey will work well in the meatballs....I use some pecorino romano in the meatballs....as well as some shavings in the soup...some use spinach leaves...I use escarole...
> I bake the turkey the traditional way....breast up.....I may try it breast down some time though...





Pecorino Romano, the best.



zap


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heart pecorino romano like whoaaa !


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, it has been rough but my preparations are all done. I put the bottle of Chardonnay in the fridge and sent the neighbors an email to let us know when to be down there to eat tomorrow night.

I am exhausted.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> Although I'm over the other side of the pond, I will join you all if I may, and cook a Thanksgiving dinner here in honour of you all!!
> 
> Plus that menu looks rather tasty, and I really want to eat some pumpkin pie  ;-)



A Pom I was having to work with in Maidstone one time was giving me grief about that day "When you Yanks kill and eat every turkey in the country.". I told him the Pilgrims left England to eat turkeys and to get away from Red Nose Day.


----------



## Shari (Nov 24, 2011)

When I was a kid I remember my family going to my Aunt & Uncle's house sometimes for Thanksgiving.  Mom admonished us "Eat a little of everything your Aunt has put the time in to cook!"  Well....... Aunt used to make this acorn (mashed) squash dish in the oven and she melted marshmallow on top, smoothed them down, returned the dish to the oven to brown the marshmallows.  Ugh!  I never liked it and refused to eat acorn squash any other time during my childhood!

Then I grew up and a  cousin of mine served us acorn squash cooked this way & I am now loving acorn squash:

Cut squash in 1/2
scoop out the seeds
place four 1/2's face up in an 8x8 glass pan
put a little water in the bottom of the pan
add a couple tablespoons of butter or margarine to each
add a couple of tablespoons of brown sugar to each
add a couple of tablespoons of ground walnuts

Cover loosely with Saran wrap
Pop in the micro
Cook till squash is tender

Serve, in the shell.

MMMMMMMMMM............... lovely!


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Well, it has been rough but my preparations are all done. I put the bottle of Chardonnay in the fridge and sent the neighbors an email to let us know when to be down there to eat tomorrow night.
> 
> I am exhausted.



You should be, BB. That's tiring work.

Glad ya made it.

My hearts bleeding for ya.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be the most expensive meal I have ever eaten. They keep freezing their asses off in the power failures so I am giving them a new Jotul GF3 cast iron enamel gas stove with propane conversion kit, blower kit and remote control.


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pro - rate it. It's a win/win


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 24, 2011)

DS and I did our T'day shopping this evening, peak shopping hour.  Kid makes me laugh--except when he picked up the glasses off the shelf and started juggling them!--dang it--he knew they were plastic, I did not.  They ran out of those inexpensive `buy $150 of groceries and get a free turkey' turkeys, so they were giving away their free-range all-natural $2.50 a pound turkeys with the promo.  Ouch for them, and I've got my Christmas bird in the freezer.   

Finally found a set of flatware that we both liked--upgrading from the odds and ends of this-and-that that occupied our silverware drawer, and marked down 25% off to boot.  Pretty fancy! Matching silverware!  

DD is in L48 for college, home for Christmas, but not Thanksgiving, of course.  She's figuring out how to be resourceful when the cafeteria is closed.  I figure there will be many students foraging in the nearby stores and restaurants, and she'll work it out.  She mentioned to a swim teammate that she was having pizza for T'day, and the teammate promptly invited her home for Thanksgiving.  She'll call in later, and we'll put her on speakerphone and have her join us for dinner.  Lots of travel for kids in the upcoming years, so we'll probably be Skyping our holiday meals together for awhile.  I bought her a pomegranate, just because she loves them.   Even I recognize that's a little wack-a-doo. 

Eight minutes to midnight here, so that just about wraps it up for this continent (I've not noticed many woodburners in HI on the forums).  Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## woodchip (Nov 24, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> woodchip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a win win situation for you, I'm over there in spirit even if the body is stuck in the land of the whinging pom  ;-)


----------



## Dix (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice to know you've got our backs, Snow


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 25, 2011)

It's over......great holiday....
Mother Gamma did not pick on me....I think Dixie had a talk with her.... :lol: 
I am staying in my jammies all day dammit and watching movies.... :cheese: 
Here's my bird....first time cooking a fresh one.....it had the most breast meat on it I have ever seen...
lots a dark meat as well.....I would get a fresh one again....now for recipes using all the leftovers....Mr Gamma will be sick o turkey by early next week :smirk:


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 25, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> It's over......great holiday....
> Mother Gamma did not pick on me....I think Dixie had a talk with her.... :lol:
> I am staying in my jammies all day dammit and watching movies.... :cheese:
> Here's my bird....first time cooking a fresh one.....it had the most breast meat on it I have ever seen...
> lots a dark meat as well.....I would get a fresh one again....now for recipes using all the leftovers....Mr Gamma will be sick o turkey by early next week :smirk:




Looks great Gamma, here is what Mrs. Zap cooked up. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm




zap


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 26, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Nice to know you've got our backs, Snow



Always . . .


----------



## Dix (Nov 26, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knew Dat


----------

